# Karl Fueller (Kirschental Kennels-Germany)



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I was on the PDB forum a couple of minutes ago and saw that Karl Fueller passed away yesterday. This is another breeder I have come to admire that has left a big impact in their chosen breed's. It seems a lot of great breeders are leaving us so suddenly. If you wish to follow the other thread: RIP Karl Fueller - Page 1 - German Shepherd Dog, here it is.

R.I.P. Karl, I hope you are with your pups.


----------

